# 1993 dodge diesel 3/4 ton



## eaper (Nov 13, 2001)

as mentioned have a 93 dodge 3/4 ton diesel p/u and wondering if a V-plow is available for it. Perfer it over a straight blade. Thanks for any info.

eaper


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You should be able to install a v plow from Boss, western, or fisher on that truck.
Dino


----------



## eaper (Nov 13, 2001)

*re:93 dodge p/u*

plowking35: received your message - now to find someone who handles one of the brands mentioned.

thanks
eaper


----------

